# Looking ahead to next season



## ricelake5 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking for some help to plan a first duck hunting adventure to North Dakota for next fall. Living in Southern MN and quality duck hunting no longer go together. After opening weekend it gets to be pretty slim pickings unless some freak storm blows them our way. Looking for a decent place to stay for about 6 guys that is in an area where we can hunt some public lakes/sloughs. We were planning on late October, around Halloween. We don't need or want a high dollar- hold your hand outfitter, just a nice place to stay and some areas that we can hunt.

Any help is appreciated and good hunting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All you need is to find a dot on the map and then get a motel. Scout and you will find birds... good luck!!


----------



## ricelake5 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been reading thru some of the other postings. I see the same postings that I was seeing on the South Dakota websites a few years ago. Locals hating on nonresidents. Anyone who doesnt think that most hunting is falling into the "pay big dollars" is fooling themselves. We used to have 1200 acres of the most beautiful pheasant ground you could image to go hunt on that is now gone, some sold, most broke up for big dollar crops. I get it that some people are jerks but most are not. Most are hard working people who want to go somewhere, escape the daily life crap and go hunt. Thats the group I like to be around. Be thankful for what you have is a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The reason some locals dislike NR's is because they bust roosts and screw everyone else over. Sure its legal to bust a roost but it pushes the birds out of the area.

Sasha and Abby have sound advice. It all depends on what you want to hunt for. Geese, Canadas or snows? Ducks. Puddle ducks or divers? Snows and divers come through later in the year while Canadas and puddle ducks are all over throughout the year.


----------



## ricelake5 (Dec 11, 2012)

How was the migration this year. Around the Mankato MN area it has been slim pickings. I do a lot of river hunting and most rivers around here you could talk thru without getting your ankles wet.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> The reason some locals dislike NR's is because they bust roosts and screw everyone else over. Sure its legal to bust a roost but it pushes the birds out of the area.
> 
> Sasha and Abby have sound advice. It all depends on what you want to hunt for. Geese, Canadas or snows? Ducks. Puddle ducks or divers? Snows and divers come through later in the year while Canadas and puddle ducks are all over throughout the year.


Divers are around all year also. I saw them almost every scout I went on. Oh and...I have yet to see a MN Resident bust a roost. I have seen many ND Residents do it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ValleyHunter said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason some locals dislike NR's is because they bust roosts and screw everyone else over. Sure its legal to bust a roost but it pushes the birds out of the area.
> ...


Divers are around all year also. I saw them almost every scout I went on. Oh and...I have yet to see a MN Resident bust a roost. I have seen many ND Residents do it.[/quote

Depends on the area, if there is proper nesting habitat for divers then yes a FEW will stay around but huntable numbers come down in October, depending on your area of course.

How long have you hunted in ND? If you have logged enough time out hunting then it will happen to you and you will be able to see it. Hell you might be hunting roost too for all I know. Enough if you don't see a roost get busted, but you notice one day on a body of water few if any birds are using it when there use to be alot and there hasn't been cold enough to push some birds out. Yeah that roost was busted. I saw people hunting roost while driving on the interstate around Valley, so there has been busts busted by you. Only it was people from Wisconson.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Seriously guys, take your personnal pissing match to PM's or face to face, but not on here anymore!! The guy asked a question, and yet again, you two go off on the roost busting BS again and again and again, GET OVER IT!!

RICELAKE - Get a current PLOTS map guide from the ND Game and Fish website, and look in the central part of the state for PLOTS land and start there. From there you can figure out what towns are around the area that looks good on paper, then look up those towns online and most have houses for rent on their sites. Contacting those town chambers of commerce or other contacts will lend you more information on hunting and what to expect. 
If you have questions, PM me and I'll help out how I can.

H2OfowlND
Mike


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll give you the same advise I give everyone. Buy a Delorme atlas of ND. As you open and page through it you will see thousands of blue dots, wetland areas..... Pick a spot and when you get there start scouting.

And ignore the NR banter. It's just guys playing the blame game.


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

Give the Edmore, Adams, Lawton, areas a try if you want to get away from the crowds.... not a lot of hunters and you can find unposted land without too much trouble and the land that is posted, getting permission is not out of the question...


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont get why people say hunt plots or waterfowl areas??? Its never hard to get permission to hunt land.


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Coming from the guy that hunts posted field without permission????HAHAHA :withstupid:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

pigeon123 said:


> Coming from the guy that hunts posted field without permission????HAHAHA :withstupid:


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

And did it legally. And guess what, the guy tried to get me for trespassing and other things, and guess what the G and F guy laughed at him.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Really doubt the Game Warden laughed. You might have hunted it legally but who knows maybe next year all of his stuff will be posted and NO ONE can hunt it. Thanks for that.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

ValleyHunter said:


> And did it legally. And guess what, the guy tried to get me for trespassing and other things, and guess what the G and F guy laughed at him.


my only question is was it worth it??? was 6 or 12 ducks really worth it???

thats how landowener hunter relations go sour quickly. ive faced that situation many times with the one old ****ty posted sign. i try my hardest to locate owner be it stop in at nearest farm, plat book etc. and like it or not wont hunt it if i cant get permission. call me a ***** but ive learned in my days it just aint worth it!

bl says A LOT of dumb ****, but i have to agree with the guy this time!!!!!


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

ha. I dont care if he posts it next year. it was one little pond in a field. Yes it was worth it. Shot two bands out of it. And yes, the DNR guy did laugh.

I really could careless if he posts his things next year, I went by later in the year this year and the sign was gone and no other signs were up. So.........


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, you really are a piece of work. I know the Officer in your area and I know how serious he takes stuff. By the way, they aren't called DNR their are called Game Wardens.


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Soooo.... ur still a tool!!!!!!!!!! HAHA :sniper: Glad you moved over there....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

nodak1978 said:


> Give the Edmore, Adams, Lawton, areas a try if you want to get away from the crowds.... not a lot of hunters and you can find unposted land without too much trouble and the land that is posted, getting permission is not out of the question...


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.................................................


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Wow, you really are a piece of work. I know the Officer in your area and I know how serious he takes stuff. By the way, they aren't called DNR their are called Game Wardens.


 :beer:

wow i have now agreed with BL twice in as many days!! haha wtf

im sure jeff foiles would agree with you.......... all in the name of an ALMIGHTY BAND right??

good lord

owell hes only helping the hard working guy like myself out when NODAK becomes a "considered posted" state the guys who arent afaraid to knock on doors will reap the rewards.


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, once I heard you got a band I figure it is worth it. LOL Now I know why you did it. This guy should have a show on TV with heavy metal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

snogeezmen said:


> wow i have now agreed with BL twice in as many days!! haha wtf


Glad to hear it! :beer:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> nodak1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Give the Edmore, Adams, Lawton, areas a try if you want to get away from the crowds.... not a lot of hunters and you can find unposted land without too much trouble and the land that is posted, getting permission is not out of the question...
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! LOL


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Wow, you really are a piece of work. I know the Officer in your area and I know how serious he takes stuff. By the way, they aren't called DNR their are called Game Wardens.


So you know the area that I was hunting at the time huh??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Depends. Wardens have huge area's and I have I met alot while fishing and hunting. Besides Wardens are usually professional and would never laugh while being contacted my a landowner.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> Depends. Wardens have huge area's and I have I met alot while fishing and hunting. Besides Wardens are usually professional and would never laugh while being contacted my a landowner.


I dont care what you think. And yes, he actually did chuckle a bit. While I was about 100 miles from the area I actually hunt, so I doubt its the warden you are talking about. You should run for president since you think you know everything.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

wow.....27 posts on this.....maybe 3-4 trying to answer the guys question. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ValleyHunter said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends. Wardens have huge area's and I have I met alot while fishing and hunting. Besides Wardens are usually professional and would never laugh while being contacted my a landowner.
> ...


A chuckle is different from a laugh big shooter. But thanks for hunting the field that will probably be posted and no one will be able to hunt it.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

ValleyHunter said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends. Wardens have huge area's and I have I met alot while fishing and hunting. Besides Wardens are usually professional and would never laugh while being contacted my a landowner.
> ...


Maybe he was chuckling AT you instead of with you!........................................ oke:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Back to the question. Get a good map. Avoid some of the popular area like DL or along 94. Finding a decent place to stay has always been the biggest struggle for me even after more than 12 years.

ND is a great place full of wonderful folks who could careless if you come and hunt. You can have tons of luck hunting on public land just go our and find it.


----------

